# [mp3-Player] Sony NWZ-E436F - kann keine Videos ansehen



## PhenomII-Fan (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir vor einigen Monaten den o.g. mp3-Player von Sony gekauft. 
Da dieser auch Videos abspielen kann und über ein nicht zu kleines Display verfügt, wollte ich mir auch einige Videos darauf kopieren und diese dann unterwegs anschauen. 
Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Dateimanger von Sony Videos "rüberziehen will", werden mir erst gar keine Videos in meinen Bibliotheken angezeigt. 

Nach langer Suche, stellte ich dann fest, dass der Player nur ganz wenige Formate nimmt, bzw. in das hauseigene umformatiert. Meine Videos habe bekannte Formate, wie z.B.: .wmv, .avi, .mpg, .mpeg. 

Wenn ich die genannten Formate manuell (per Explorer) auf den Player schiebe, werden diese auch tatsächlich kopiert. Wenn ich allerdings dann den Player starte und unter Videos schaue, wird wieder nichts angezeigt. 

Ich denke mir, dass das Problem sich mit der Kauf-Version des Sony Dateimangers erledigt, da dieses dann die Formate richtig formatiert. Nur habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust nochmal Geld zu bezahlen für etwas, was auch so funktionieren müsste!

Also, wie bekomme ich die Videos zum laufen, ohne mir die "Pro-Version" zu kaufen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## eVAC (10. Juni 2010)

War da wirklich keine Software zum konvertieren dabei!?
Wenn nicht, ist das ein zeimlich starkes Stück finde ich.
Wenn du weisst wie das Format von Sony heißt, such es doch mal bei Google mit dem Stichwort Converter oder ähnliches.
vllt. hilft dir das Programm "SUPER" auch weiter. Such es mal mit der SuFu bei Chip.de

Lt. Produktbeschreibung soll der aber u.a. auch MP4, MPEG4, AVC und WMV9 unterstüzen
http://www.sony.de/product/nws-e-series/nwz-e436f#pageType=TechnicalSpecs


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, da war "nur" der Dateimanger von Sony mit dabei (auf CD). Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr gaanz genau, ob der so heißt. Nachschauen kann ich grad nicht, da ich unterwegs bin und mit dem Netbook surfe.

Wie das hauseigene Format von Sony heißt und ob es so eine überhaupt gibt weiß ich nicht genau. Ich war mir aber sicher, dass Apple und Sony irgendwie da umständlicher sind bei den Videos.

Habe auch mehrere Stunden bei Google verbracht. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. 

Wenn ich übrigens eines meiner Videos auf dem Player starten will, erscheint eine Meldung, dass der Player das gewünschte Format nicht unterstützt.

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Neuling und kenne mich sehr gut aus, aber da war ich auch erstmal am Ende meines Lateins. 
Die ganzen Videos zu konvertieren (mit einem anderen Programm) wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, nur finde ich es halt komisch, dass der Player die Formate "offiziell" unterstützt und dann soll ich sie doch konvertieren!

Das mit dem "SUPER" werde ich nachher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Also erstmal: Du bist aber auch wirklich in der Video-Bibliothek? Die ist ja separat, das ist nicht das gleiche Menü wie für MP3. 

Dann hast Du noch zwei tools auf der Website: http://support.sony-europe.com/dna/downloads/downloads.aspx?site=odw_de_DE&f=mmgr_dl&m=NWZ-E436F  und http://support.sony-europe.com/dna/downloads/downloads.aspx?site=odw_de_DE&f=Con_trans13&m=NWZ-E436F


Laut website kann der Player als Videoformate mpeg4, wmv und avc - wenn auch eine wmv nicht läuft, dann könnte es vlt. noch sein, dass der von Dir verwendete codec vlt. zu neu ist, oder die Auflösung ist zu groß - da kann es auch ne Grenze geben.

NWZ-E436F (NWZE436F) : Übersicht : Audio : Sony

vltl gibt es ja ein Firmwareupdate, das Abhilfe schafft

*edit* hier mal aus den FAQ rauskopiert, in fett das ggf. Interessante:




> Supported video file formatsCodec:
> 
> _VideoAVC_
> (H.264/AVC) Media File Format： MP4 file format
> ...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (10. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen Infos.

Melde mich nachher wieder, da ich noch unterwegs bin.
Dann werde mal einiges ausprobieren und schauen welche Kompressionsrate die Videos haben.


----------



## eVAC (10. Juni 2010)

+ du bist sicher, dass du die angegebenen Formate aufgespielt hast? (nicht AVI, o.ä?)


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (10. Juni 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> + du bist sicher, dass du die angegebenen Formate aufgespielt hast? (nicht AVI, o.ä?)


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, ich hab doch oben geschrieben: wmv, avi, mpg, mpeg.

Diese und und vielleicht eins, zwei weitere Formate habe ich ausprobiert und entweder sie wurden im Sony Manager gar nicht angezeigt, das heißt ich konnte sie gar nicht erst kopieren, oder wenn ich Videos mit den genannten Formaten per Arbeitsplatz manuell auf das Datenträgervolumen kopiert habe (und ja, selbstverständlich auch in den "Video-Ordner"), spielte sie der Player nicht ab und es erschien die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

Siehe meine Infos von Sony : es gehen nur wenige Daeitypen, zB .avi oder .mpg gehen nicht, es geht nur zb die Endung .mp4 .m4v oder .wmv => siehe jeweils bei "File extensions"

Und zB bei wmv gehen wohl auch nur maximal 320x240 aus Auflösung.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (10. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab mal einiges in Erfahrung bringen können:

Also, ich habe als erstes mal versucht meine Videos einfach in das .mp4/mpv Format zu schreiben - Erfolglos.

Dann habe ich versucht mit dem Handy aufgenommene Videos (*320x240!* Standart: .3GP) auf den Player zu übertragen. 
Der *Sony Media Manager für Walkman 1.2 *- wie er richtig heißt - zeigte wie immer keine Videos an. In der Hilfe steht auch irgendwo, dass nicht angezeigte Videos auch nicht kompatibel sind, logisch.

Also habe ich das Handyvideo als .mp4 & .mpv-Datei auf den Player übertragen (über Arbeitsplatz), beim Orginalformat .3GP kam dann eine Meldung, dass die Datei zwar übertragen werden könnte, aber der Player diese höchstwahrscheinlich nicht wiedergeben kann. 

Player gestartet, unter Videos geschaut: Das Video mit der Endung *.mp4* wird angezeigt (das mit der Endung .mpv *nicht!*) aber nicht abgespielt. Die orginal Meldung lautet:


> "_Wiedergabe nicht möglich, Datei ist beschädigt. Mit kompatibler Software/Hardware verbinden und erneut übertragen"_





> Web-Feeds können zahlreiche Videoformate enthalten. Nicht unterstützte  Videoformate werden nicht auf das Gerät übertragen. Für Geräte, die  außerhalb Japans erhältlich sind, können Sie die Funtkion zur  Videokonvertierung mittels der Registerkarte *GO PRO* der  Software erwerben.
> Folgende Videoformate können übertragen werden:
> 
> Dateierweiterungen: .mp4, .m4v
> ...


Das steht so im Handbuch. mp4 und mpv habe ich mit 320x240 ausprobiert - ging nicht. Mehr als 30FPS macht eine Handyaufnahme doch gar nicht?!?

Tja auch dort wird empfohlen die "Pro Software" zu kaufen, welche natürlich kostenpflichtig ist. 

Mir bleibt wohl nicht anderes übrig als mit einer Software die Videos zu konvertieren, oder? Und dann auch nur mit 320x240 Pixeln?


----------



## eVAC (11. Juni 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, ich hab doch oben geschrieben: wmv, avi, mpg, mpeg.



sry, hatt ich schon wieder vergessen 
ich würde ganz einfach ein beliebiges Video nehmen, es in SUPER wie gewünscht umwandeln.
MP4, 320x240px.
Wenn die Datei angeblich beschädigt ist, versuche eine andere


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (11. Juni 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> sry, hatt ich schon wieder vergessen
> ich würde ganz einfach ein beliebiges Video nehmen, es in SUPER wie gewünscht umwandeln.
> MP4, 320x240px.
> Wenn die Datei angeblich beschädigt ist, versuche eine andere


Das die Datei beschädigt sei, bringt er bei jedem Video auf dem Player, vorrausgesetzt es wird überhaupt angezeigt. 

Werde das mit SUPER mal versuchen, melde mich wieder, wenn ich was neues herausgefunden haben.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

Teste es nochmal mi versch. Einstellungen bei super. Aber ich würd mich da nicht kirre machen, wenn es nicht klappt. Was willst Du denn überhaupt mit so kleinen Videos bzw. was für Videos willst Du denn da anschauen? Das sieht doch eh bescheuert aus, wenn man da im Bus sitzt und wie blöde auf ein ding starrt, dass nicht größer als ein Panini-Bildchen ist    ich könnte mir zB nicht vorstellen, da wirklich entspannt zB ne Simpsonsfolge anzusehen oder so, und Musikvideos beim Hören ansehen find ich auch unnötig


----------



## Zoon (11. Juni 2010)

Versuch mal mit SUPER zu enkodieren mit den Angaben in Herbboys Post. Wenns dann immer noch nicht geht - das ist halt die $ony -Falle .... deswegen kommt von denen (außer Playse) nix bei mir ins Haus.

schau dich mal nach nem iRiver rum, dann noch Rockbox rauf - dann laufen problemlos Videos - sogar Games wie "_Beben_"


----------



## eVAC (14. Juni 2010)

der alte(!!) Creative ZEN war auch ganz gut fand ich


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. Juni 2010)

Nicht das ihr denkt ich melde mich hier nicht mehr.

Bisher habe ich einfach noch keine Zeit gefunden es ausgiebig zu testen.
Außerdem habe ich heute mein System neu aufgesetzt und da macht es natürlich keinen Sinn das Programm noch auf das "alte System" zu installieren um es dann neu aufzusetzen und damit wieder zu löschen.

Mein PC läuft wieder - klar, was auch sonst  - und das SUPER werde ich vielleicht nachher noch testen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab mich nun gestern mal dran gesetzt und mich mit dem SUPER Programm beschäftigt. Es lief eigentlich alles glatt. Datei ausgewählt, mp4 eingestellt, 25FPS und das Verhältnis 320x240.

Nach dem konvertieren der Datei, wollte ich diese testweiße wieder mit dem Sony Media Manger auf den Player transferieren, diesmal zeigte der Manager die Datei tatsächlich auch an - welch ein Wunder - , leider war diese mit einem "kleinen roten Kreis" markiert und ließ sich auch nicht verschieben/kopieren (Fehlermeldung). 

Naja, dann hab ich eben die Datei wieder manuell auf den Player geschoben, ihn gestartet und wollte das Video abspielen, da stürzt mir der Player ab und startete neu. Anschließend lief der Player und das Video ohne Probleme. 

Naja, wie den auch sei, danke ich Euch trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------

